
Who sponsors Drupal development? - mtift
https://www.drupal.org/blog/who-sponsors-drupal-development
======
ajsalminen
The level of sponsored contribution is interesting but not too surprising
based on what we knew about some other open source projects. I wonder if there
are other projects gathering this information the way Drupal is?

~~~
mtift
The Linux project ([https://www.linux.com/blog/top-10-developers-and-
companies-c...](https://www.linux.com/blog/top-10-developers-and-companies-
contributing-linux-kernel-2015-2016)) and Debian
([https://wiki.debian.org/Statistics](https://wiki.debian.org/Statistics))
track a fair amount of data.

